# Was tun bei Internet [edit] Brauche Hilfe!!!



## TZKO (16 März 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bekam vor einiger Zeit ein schreiben von der Firma SIMSEVEN FZE die mich dazu aufforderte 82 € auf deren Konto zu überweisen weil ich angeblich auf der Seite  p2p-paradiese.com  mich angemeldet habe. Ich reagierte nich auf diesen Brief der schon ein Mahnbrief war.

Nun komme ich heut nach Hause und was lag im Postkasten ein Schreiben von der I.D.S Inkassomanagment Firma. Diese forderten mich auf 138 € zu überweisen.Ich rief gleich in der "Zentrale" an und wurde nach entlichen diskutierens auf die unten stehende "Durchwahl Sachbearbeitung" hingewiesen, weil die guteste Frau mir nicht weiterhelfen kann. Nagut, ich rief da an es klingelte und klingelte und klingelte und es ging Keiner ran.Vorallem auf dem Zettel steht drauf das Die Firma nun SC Adseller Media SRL heist und diese eben mal Ihren Firmensitz von Östereich nach Rumänien geändert haben.
Tja es sieht wohl ziemlich nach Internet[ edit]  aus. 


Nun meine Frage :
Was soll ich nun tun?
Soll ich zum Verbraucherschutz?
Sollich zur Polizei?

Diese Firme wird hier im Forum etliche male erwähnt. Aber eine richtige Vrgehenweise ist nich zu finden (glaub ich).

Bitte helft mir.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.

Achso an diese Firma:Falls Ihr Euch auch mal selbst googelt
Ihr [ edit]  kriegt von mir nicht einen cent. Und wenn ich dafür vor Gericht muss. Euch müsste man genau wie diese Inkassomanagment Firma verklagen auf Millionen. Wer weis wie viel Menschen Ihr schon [ edit]  habt. Für die 82,00 Euro ein ganzes monatsgehallt ist. Aber vieleicht kommt das ja noch...


----------



## sascha (16 März 2007)

*AW: Was tun bei Internet [edit] Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Da gibts schon einen Thread zu.


----------

